

UpCounsel launches Outside General Counsel program for startups - timparks
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/14/upcounsel-outside-general-counsel/

======
cmdkeen
I have several friends who are lawyers in Scotland, and they have been saying
that the change the internet is going to bring to their profession is going to
be massive. This seems like a very interesting step in that direction.

------
godzillabrennus
We use LegalShield for our startup. They ROCK for what they cost us.

